# Superstição



## Marcio Afonso

Gostaria de tirar uma dúvida com meus compatriotas brasileiro e outros amigos que falam Português. Quando falam "superstição", costumam pronunciar o "s" no meio da palavra? Eu pergunto isso pois eu, sim, pronuncio, mas sinto que posso estar falando errado, pois todos que conheço (e até mesmo em programas de televisão) parecem dizer simplesmente "supertição".

Seria isso uma variante coloquial, ou a pronúncia correta é mesmo com o "s" mudo?

Desde já agradecido!


----------



## Vanda

Não, Márcio, você está certo, a maioria é que não pronuncia bem, seja por não saber, seja por mau hábito. Ainda me lembro (  ) dos professores pegarem no nosso pé para pronunciar o bendito s.


----------



## Outsider

Aqui em Portugal, acho que toda a gente pronuncia o "s" -- pode é não ser da mesma maneira que por aí.


----------



## jazyk

Nunca ouvi ninguém dizer supertição sem o _s_ medial. O que já ouvi dizerem é incesto com _e_ fechado, o que para mim é estranhíssimo.


----------



## Marcio Afonso

jazyk said:


> Nunca ouvi ninguém dizer supertição sem o _s_ medial. O que já ouvi dizerem é incesto com _e_ fechado, o que para mim é estranhíssimo.


 
Verdade, Jazyk? Pois aqui onde eu moro é muito comum! De fato, se você digitar "supertição" no Google vai encontrar diversas referências a essa palavra. Ou seja, não só muita gente fala assim, como também escreve.


----------



## Vanda

Posso dizer que a maioria por aqui também. E, por aqui, incluo todas as regiões de Minas em que já morei.


----------



## merodakke

Eu falo pronunciando o S mas ouço muito sem o S, principalmente se for a palavra supersticioso.


----------



## MariBR

jazyk said:


> O que já ouvi dizerem é incesto com _e_ fechado, o que para mim é estranhíssimo.


 

  Não brinca?!? Eu falo "incêsto"! É errado?


----------



## Makumbera

Horrível é como os nordestinos falam: "sup*É*stição" (eca).
Eu falo "supêstição"...

E gente, não existe correto nisso, cada um pronuncia como bem entende. Quanto a existir um "padrão", ele existe, sim; mas ninguém é obrigado a seguir.

À propósito, eu falo "incesto" com o "e" fechado.


----------



## Alentugano

MariBR said:


> Não brinca?!? Eu falo "incêsto"! É errado?



Em Portugal, sempre ouvi "inc*ê*sto", com "e" fechado. Para o Brasil, é possível que a "pronúncia-padrão" seja com "e" aberto.


----------



## Vanda

_Incésto_ é a indicação do dicionário, mas acho que posso contar numa mão quantas pessoas já ouvi pronunciarem assim.


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Eu sempre pronunciei _incesto _com "e" aberto!


----------



## ÁguiaReal

Eu pronuncio _incesto _com *e* aberto. 
Pronuncio também super*s*tição.


----------



## merodakke

Makumbera said:


> Horrível é como os nordestinos falam: "sup*É*stição" (*eca*).
> Eu falo "supêstição"...




Embora eu seja natural de São Paulo moro aqui no nordeste a muito tempo e já estou acostumado com o preconceito mas eu acho que nossa amiga Makumbeira exagera ao utilizar constantemente expressões como eca e semelhantes como se tivesse nojo de outros seres humanos apenas por eles falarem de modo diferente.


----------



## Makumbera

merodakke said:


> Embora eu seja natural de São Paulo moro aqui no nordeste a muito tempo e já estou acostumado com o preconceito mas eu acho que nossa amiga Makumbeira exagera ao utilizar constantemente expressões como eca e semelhantes como se tivesse nojo de outros seres humanos apenas por eles falarem de modo diferente.



Não é exagero, eu só acho o falar nordestino feio, respeite isso.
Isso não implica dizer que odeio pessoas pelo jeito que elas falam!


----------



## jazyk

> Horrível é como os nordestinos falam: "sup*É*stição" (eca).
> Eu falo "supêstição"...


E o R?


----------



## Makumbera

jazyk said:


> E o R?



"E gente, não existe correto nisso, cada um pronuncia como bem entende. Quanto a existir um 'padrão', ele existe, sim; mas ninguém é obrigado a seguir."


----------



## jazyk

Não acho que cada um deva pronunciar do jeito que lhe aprouver. Daqui a pouco cada um vai ter sua própria língua e ninguém mais se entenderá.

A pronúncia supestição é esquisitíssima e está a léguas de distância de ser considerada padrão.


----------



## Makumbera

"supêshtchiçãu" ou "supêHtchiçãu" são as únicas pronúncias possíveis no Rio.

Nosso R entre uma vogal e uma consoante é GLOTAL. Assim como, no caso, o S é palatal.

Se você não gosta, acha feio, beleza. Eu respeito. É um direito seu. 
Mas faça o favor de estudar linguística e ter bom senso antes de julgar certas coisas como *errado*.... ¬¬


----------



## merodakke

Makumbera said:


> Não é exagero, eu só acho o falar nordestino feio, respeite isso.



Eu respeito, agora uma coisa é dizer que o jeito de pronunciar é feio(ao seu ver) e outra coisa é usar expressões como eca, que nojo,etc que ao meu ver demonstra um poco de preconceito enrrustido pelas pessoas e até desrespeito como se fosse certo ter nojo de outro ser humanao.

E quanto ao sotaque isso é relativo, você já pensou que as pessoas que só viveram no norte, nordeste também podem achar o seu jeito de falar feio?Nem por isso elas tem nojo de você.


----------



## Makumbera

> ao meu ver demonstra um poco de preconceito enrrustido pelas pessoas e até desrespeito como se fosse certo ter nojo de outro ser humanao.



Você que interpretou assim, garoto. ¬¬



> E quanto ao sotaque isso é relativo, você já pensou que as pessoas que só viveram no norte, nordeste também podem achar o seu jeito de falar feio?Nem por isso elas tem nojo de você.



Primeiro, você não pode falar pelos outros.
Segundo, eu quero é que achem feio mesmo, assim realça as nossas imensas diferenças. Pra mim, isso soa naturalíssimo.


----------



## Macunaíma

Essas questões de sotaque são sensíveis. Como não se pode dizer que determinado sotaque é o padrão, então vale a subjetividade ( feio, bonito, prestigiado, desprestigiado...). Eu posso dizer que gosto do sotaque da Bahia, especialmente do sul da Bahia, da região de Ilhéus. O sotaque da Bahia é bem distinto daquele do resto do nordeste, que eu também não acho tão feio assim. Eu não gosto dos exageros, claro. Tem o gaúcho exagerado, o nordestino exagerado, o carioca exagerado...embora eu particularmente, tenha um sotaque da roça exagerado . Acontece que eu não faço o menor esforço pra suavizar meu sotaque, até porque eu adoro quando as pessoas me perguntam se eu sou mineiro. Isso simplesmente porque eu me desmancho de orgulho da minha origem, do meu estado, de tudo o que me cerca aqui nesse meu _*Arraial do Tijuco*_. Os meus primos "ishpéhtush" de Ipanema /Arpoador acham engraçado, mas as namoradas deles acham _*fofo*  _. 

É engraçado, porque na nossa cabeça, a gente (brasileiros) sempre acha que fala igual ao William Bonner, ou à Fátima Bernardes. Mas quando a gente senta pra _assistir aqueles_ vídeos de família...rsrsrs.

Ninguém perguntou meu sotaque preferido ( depois do meu próprio ), mas eu vou dizer: eu adooooro sotaque de _gaúchas_ que estão perdendo o sotaque, daquelas que moram aqui no sudeste há muito tempo e que falam um sotaque intermediário, com o arrastar do sul. Aliás, esse é um dos motivos porque eu continuo fazendo tratamento dentário com a minha dentista do sul, mesmo tendo os dentes perfeitos...


----------



## Vanda

> ...tenha um sotaque da roça exagerado ..... Os meus primos "ishpéhtush" de Ipanema /Arpoador acham engraçado, mas as namoradas deles acham _*fofo* _


Valeu a gargalhada do dia. 

Eu não tenho o sotaque típico estereotipado dos mineiros devido à minha região de nascimento (que não é BH), mas minha diversão preferida ao bater papo, com nosso moderador brasileiro, por exemplo, é imitar a fala tida como típica mineira. 

Mas voltemos à superstição, ok gente? Com S ou sem S (na fala, é lógico)!


----------



## garotopunkrock

De forma bem simples, uma coisa que aprendi na faculdade de letras da ufrj é que uma coisa é a *grafia* da palavra e outra coisa é a sua *pronúncia* (infelizmente só aprendi na faculdade, acho que deveríamos ter essa noção na escola, mas nem certos professores de escola têm essa noção).
Em geral, na língua portuguesa, o *som* das sílabas e letras de uma dada palavra têm relação direta com as sílabas e letras da *palavra grafada*. Há, no entanto, alguns fatos interessantes, e deixo aqui apenas um de vários exemplos:

"gato" = /gatu/,
em que a letra "o" em posição átona, pós-tônica, é pronunciada como se fosse "u";

"pele" -> /pe*li/,
em que a letra "e" em posição átona, pós-tônica, é pronunciada como se fosse "i";

(*Pela tabela do IPA, deveria ser a semiaberta anterior, aquela que parece um 3 virado)

Ao estudar francês vi que uma coisa é a pronúncia e outra coisa é a grafia.

achei uma matéria interessante sobre o acordo ortográfico que muito se relaciona com o tópico: http://revistalingua.uol.com.br/textos.asp?codigo=12029

neste link http://www.sk.com.br/sk-interfer.html tem um texto sobre a dificuldade que os brasileiros encontram para aprender inglês.

Abraços!


----------

